

Ask HN: Hosting - Self, Co-Lo, or Rackspace - jason_slack

My new site is taking off reasonable well. It is a video streaming site and runs on CentOS 5.5, 2x1tb enterpise level drives with 12gb of RAM. The totals about 300gb in size with more being added everyday. I am not sure how much bandwidth it sucks down every month.<p>My wife has been complaining that the internet is cutting out and performance is suffering due to this site running.<p>I have a 22/5 Comcast circuit now and I can upgrade to 50/10 for an additional $50 per month totaling $180 a month, no bandwidth limitations and 5 static IP's<p>Or I could get a dedicated server at GoDaddy or similar. However for a comparable box to what I have now it ranged from $299/mo to $540/mo. Unaffordable.<p>Rackspace Cloud seems unaffordable too. The virtual machines are expensive and the bandwidth alone will kill me every month.<p>Does anyone have thoughts?
======
trevelyan
Find out how much bandwidth you're using and how much you need going forward?

~~~
jason_slack
While I agree bandwidth is important. The cost without it included is still
significant to do it right.

Take the RackSpace Cloud:

1\. Firewall - Linux, 1gb RAM - $43.60/mo 2\. Web-Server - Linux, 8gb RAM,
320gb HD - $350/mo (and this is not even enough drive space)

Already $400/mo + bandwidth and I don't have enough HD nor redundancy of the
data.

To do it right I should be adding in here a MySQL Server, another web-server
at the least.

------
ecaroth
im not sure what kind of video streaming you are doing, but for the ammount of
data you have you may be better off hosting your site on a low end VM like
slice host and then streaming your videos off s3

